# 99 hymer b640 solar panel wiring



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

Hi All have just bought a 99 640 starline, we had a 93 b544 a few years ago but havent had a van for a few years so very happy to be back on the road again.

One of the first jobs i wanted to do if fit some solar panels so had a look up on roof and there are 2 sets of bracket from previous panels as well as a roof gland so the heavy lifting is done  .

The cable gland comes down in the cupboard above the fridge at the rear of the van, (no wires there at present) and i can see the screw holes where im assuming the solar charge controller was fitted.

In there also is a black and red wire with a female spade terminal fitted to the end of each, im assuming the spade ends were connected to the charge controller.
The black and red wires then connect back in to other wires and in to some conduit and go up in to roof space and out behind cupboards where i can follow the wires.
In our last van the our solar panel was connected directly to the charge controller and the controller connected directly to the battery.

If the black and red wires were connected to a charge controller could the fed from those be going somewhere that will allow the batteries to be charged without the wires been connected directly to batteries.

Thanks

Wayne


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

There are normall three sets of two terminals:

Solar Panel(s) input

Battery

Load (Output)

Almost every controller has this configuration.

So, your panels come to the controller, the battery is wired direct to the controller and the fuses/load go to the load terminals.

In practice, most just fit the panel(s) and battery and don't worry about the load connection, leaving the existing fuses and wiring off the battery as they are.

Peter


----------



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

Hi Peter thanks for reply, all the rest of the wiring has been removed with the panels, at the moment all is left is the brackets on the roof + cable gland.

The wires i have in the picture are connected in where i believe the charge controller was situated. 

The end with the spade terminals are the only open end on wire so i assumed they were connected to controller.

The other ends of these wires are connected in to wiring loom.

I cant see any other wires or path where wires could have went to battery as the cupboard where the wire is located is on the top back passenger side of van and the batteries are at the front on the floor on drivers side.

I suppose the question i need to answer is could these wires be running back to charge the batteries via somewhere else as i cant see any direct link between wires in cupboard and say a ring terminal on the batteries


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*Solor*

Hi 
My solar panels go direct to the batteries via their own control units but I have been advised that since I have a EBL 101 unit fitted they should go via this as there could be problems with the DT201 panel registering the correct amperage/voltage of the leisure batteries
not that I have had a serious problem yet but I do notice I can not get the correct amps to display on the panel, so really it seems to depend on what EBL you have (I believe all hymers have one)
There is a firm which I have found will give good advice on solar as no doubt most persons on this forum will
www.atlanticmotorhomeservices.co.uk

Hope this helps

Paul


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

sno_fun said:


> I suppose the question i need to answer is could these wires be running back to charge the batteries via somewhere else as i cant see any direct link between wires in cupboard and say a ring terminal on the batteries


They might be going to a fuse or fusebox, but if they are directly on the battery and NOT fused, then I'd take them out.

Peter


----------



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

Hi Paul it does help thanks.

I was in work this morning so i brought home my multi meter, my original plan was to look for continuity between they red and black wires and the corresponding positive and negative terminals on leisure batteries.
I figured this should at least tell me if the wires were connceted to the batteries indirectly.
When i got in van however i decided to test the voltage between the red and black wires and sure enough i got a reading of 12.43 (batteries not fully charged at the moment) between the wires so they must be connect to the leisure batteries, the voltage even drops when i turned on and off a couple of lights so i believe i am getting a true reading.

it looks like the red and black wires will take power from a solar charge controller and feed the batteries.

I might give atlantic motorhomes a call tomorrow to make sure i get the correct charge controller.

Thanks


----------

